# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Star Wars: The Old Republic

## RecQuery

In my time I've given a lot of MMOs a try, from as far back as Ultima Online to the present day and I've never really liked them. I've always slogged through them hoping they would grow on me but they never do.

I started playing Star Wars: The Old Republic last weekend and something strange happened. I actually liked, in many ways it seems like a single player RPG with the best elements of MMOs. Each class has its own unique story line which includes voice acting and CGI there are obviously side quests and group stuff which are common to all but again with different dialogue depending on class.

There's a let's play here if anyone else wants to get a feel for it before buying.

----------


## midi2304

I play EVE Online after dabbling with various MMOs. Been playing EVE for 3 years now and I doubt I will ever play another MMO. It's pretty much the perfect game. I adore it. I even do a podcast (www.crossingzebras.com) about devoted just to it with another lad from Thurso...

----------


## RecQuery

> I play EVE Online after dabbling with various MMOs. Been playing EVE for 3 years now and I doubt I will ever play another MMO. It's pretty much the perfect game. I adore it. I even do a podcast (www.crossingzebras.com) about devoted just to it with another lad from Thurso...


I have tried Eve Online, played an Amarr (Ammarian bloodline) but I could just never get into it. Space-based combat and trading MMOs are rather lacking which is a shame, they all seem to focus on individual characters running around worlds and locations though Star Wars The Old Republic does have space-based combat missions where you fly a ship it's nothing complicated and is really just an add-on mechanic.

----------


## midi2304

That's the great thing about EVE though - so many different ways to play. You can be a hauler, a trader, a pirate, a fleet grunt, a politician, a bounty hunter, a spy... There is no sandbox as open ended and 'free' as EVE. The biggest problem that the game has is to accomodate so many different gameplay variations, it is incredbly complex. The EVE learning cliff joke ain't actually a joke...



Course, the fact that you can play for free is also amazing. I was in a fleet fight a few weeks back with 2000 people in one system. No other game can come close to replicating the feeling of a fight with 2000 people in spaceships fighting one another at once.

----------


## RecQuery

> That's the great thing about EVE though - so many different ways to play. You can be a hauler, a trader, a pirate, a fleet grunt, a politician, a bounty hunter, a spy... There is no sandbox as open ended and 'free' as EVE. The biggest problem that the game has is to accomodate so many different gameplay variations, it is incredbly complex. The EVE learning cliff joke ain't actually a joke...
> 
> 
> 
> Course, the fact that you can play for free is also amazing. I was in a fleet fight a few weeks back with 2000 people in one system. No other game can come close to replicating the feeling of a fight with 2000 people in spaceships fighting one another at once.


The learning curve did remind of Dwarf Fortress in a way. I really like the idea and I wanted to like it, I could just never get into it.

----------


## midi2304

> The learning curve did remind of Dwarf Fortress in a way. I really like the idea and I wanted to like it, I could just never get into it.


I've always fancied 'doing' Dwarf Fortress. Some of the stories of people's games going around the Internet are amazing. The diary on RPS from a couple of years ago was brilliant.

----------


## RecQuery

> I've always fancied 'doing' Dwarf Fortress. Some of the stories of people's games going around the Internet are amazing. The diary on RPS from a couple of years ago was brilliant.


There are some decent video tutorials/let's plays here the same guy does more videos but they're from 2008. I haven't played it in a while myself actually. I should probably give it another look. There are graphics and sprite mods out there for it also if you don't like the default look.

Same guy does a tutorial series here also.

----------


## midi2304

Started playing DF a couple of nights back after this convo. Interesting game. Man, it's nails though. Using a text tutorial to get through some of the basics.

----------


## RecQuery

On the offhand chance that anyone wants a Star Wars: The Old Republic free trial invite then just let me know.

If you do choose to subscribe for a month after the trial you get access to a unique mount/speeder when you reach the appropriate level to buy one.

----------


## cemmts

I play EVE "amarr" and SWTOR also

Since when has eve been free ? apart from plex trade etc gather you mean free to roam about in High sec lol

Guild wars 2 plays quite well

----------


## Big Gaz

yeah i was wondering how EvE is free to play myself? 3 years at it and im still not self suffiecient in the game. I can manage maybe 4/5 months out of 12 that are paid for via ingame earnings but still have to buy the plex for the remaining months. Been playing Gallente miner/manufacturer & hauler combo with a bit of pvp support thrown in since the start and only recently started a Caldari pure PvP char for the giggles. The learning traits are a hard slog though and not at all fair on the new players vs older ones since the older players could train for free if not subscribed and now the newbs have to pay to train from the start. Likewise the in-game nerfs are starting to tee me off. I trained up both chars to the max for research for it to be nerfed by 50% recently so i just havne't bothered since. As for SWTOR, i did start it with a few WoW guildies but they went off on a tangent and don't speak to us now so if i can remember the login details, theres a free account going for someone who can use it

----------


## midi2304

I comfortably make enough ISK to run two accounts without paying a penny. Even post-nerf, Incursions can make 40-50m an hour and it is still possible to make 80/90m an hour mining in a Hulk in null-sec. 

That and I play a healthy dose of eohpoker.com which allows you to play poker with your in-game ISK. Between that all, I easily make 1b a month for two PLEX and then a good chunk left over for PvP.

I'm Xander Phonea in game by the way and I do a pretty successful and well known EVE podcast over at www.crossingzebras.com with another lad originally from Thurso (Jeg Elsker) which comes out twice a month.

----------

